# Differences between Starburst / starlet II



## Whacker (Dec 5, 2010)

Help please. This is my first posting so please forgive any mistakes.
I need to know The difference in spec between an Autocruise Starburst 2007 and the Marquis/Autocruise Starlet ll 2007 -pre Swift takeover. I thought of posting this in The Traders Question Forum but as Swift can not help and Marquis absolutely refuse to help (long story!!), I think my best hope is someone with a pre Swift 2007 Starlet ll. Thanks


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think there is any major difference, other than maybe the furnishing colours and the external graphics.

The Starlet II came with the 2.8 engine, as did the Starburst. I am not sure if the 2.2 engine was offered.

I used to own a 2005 Starlet II.

HTH


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

[Hi.
As above,we were told when first looking at m/homes,that the Marquis models where tweeked up a bit on furnishings and fittings.I cannot prove this,but the marquis models did seem a bit nicer,sorry cannot be of more help.
Jented.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,

As above - I don't think there are any real differences.
Mine is a 2005 2.2L Marquis Starburst - yes a Starburst, which they later went on to call a Starlet?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree. The Starlet is a Starburst sold by Marquis with their own choice (upgraded!) of fittings. Pity about the name though, ours made me squirm so much I swopped the badges over.

Ron


----------



## Whacker (Dec 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone.Think I will take TR5's advice and become yet another ex-Marquis customer. They might have gained a sale but lost a customer.


----------

